# upper michigan



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

so when do the people around escanaba michigan think we will be getting our first plowable snow fall i hope it comes soon we need it


----------



## plowdriver900 (Nov 27, 2007)

*snow*

lake effect wed. then get ready for sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Seems like TC has been left out of the lake effect recently. I think we are due.


----------

